# The Saudi Prince, The Mosque, And Fox News



## nastypass (Sep 2, 2010)

From NPR:



			
				NPR said:
			
		

> The proposed construction of an Islamic center and mosque close to ground zero in New York City has inspired intense scrutiny from news outlets this month — and few have outstripped the Fox News Channel in their interest.
> 
> That's especially true on Fox's opinion-driven shows in the morning and evening hours. Familiar figures including Sean Hannity and Laura Ingraham have repeatedly asked where the money for the center will come from.
> 
> ...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 2, 2010)

*wah-wah-wah* *shrugs*

Though honestly, I'm with Team Stupid on this one.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 2, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> *wah-wah-wah* *shrugs*
> 
> Though honestly, I'm with Team Stupid on this one.


Damn, I was just about to post that.  The Moment of Zen from that episode seems relevant too.


----------



## PK (Sep 2, 2010)

You're ignoring the real terror threat here-

*STEPHEN COLBERT*


----------

